# Robert S. Candlish on limited atonement and the certainty of our salvation



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 26, 2020)

... He lays down his life for those whom the Father hath given him; and to those for whom he lays down his life, he giveth eternal life; and this is that threefold cord, not to be quickly broken, which fastens believers to the Rock of Ages; — the Father’s gift of a people to the Son to be his sheep; the Son’s dying for his sheep thus given to him by the Father; and his giving to them, as the fruit of his dying for them, eternal life. ...

For more, see Robert S. Candlish on limited atonement and the certainty of our salvation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 26, 2020)

FYI, in the same book, Robert S. Candlish defends the well-meant offer (see pages 8-11). I will try to post the relevant extract on my blog in the near future. Although I am anti-WMO, I believe that it is important to accurately represent both sides of the argument at least for the sake of historical accuracy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 27, 2020)

I have to admit I sometimes follow the links to your blog posts just to see what hairstyles these theologians are wearing. Some very impressive tufts and curls.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 27, 2020)

Tom Hart said:


> I have to admit I sometimes follow the links to your blog posts just to see what hairstyles these theologians are wearing. Some very impressive tufts and curls.



Robert S. Candlish looks like someone who has just returned home after a bad night out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

